# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood TK308

## garmon

.     .
,         ? 
. garmon  rambler.ru

----------


## garmon

?  -   ?... 
.

----------


## RD3AN

[quote="DasIch"]


> CH OFF- 
> CSET+POW---->RESET
> SCAN+POW---->  
>    ,   ...


 ,    ?.. 
, 2     ...

    ,     ,     .
       ...  :  :

----------


## DasIch

kenwood TK 308 / jingtong JT 308

http://www.fotarea.ru/dasich/pic/003fp669/g62
http://www.fotarea.ru/dasich/pic/003fq266/g62

----------


## ER1BAL

!

               308.

            .         430 .         400  469,    400-429.

    .     **  . 



    . 73!!!

----------


## sasha555

8+POW. CODE  .

----------

